# Does anyone know anything about the Executive Team Leader-Fulfillment Operations coming to all stores?



## boringClerk03 (Jun 15, 2021)

Im sorry if posting news that's not yet confirmed isn't allowed here but there has been an extensive post on reddit discussing this a little bit, and I'm curious. I've been a long-time lurker, and a new(ish) team member, but I just wanted to know if it's true? There seems to have been a bunch of leadership/positional changes that no one is talking about in store (probably not accessible to bottom-line TMs). Is this a new, permanent title or is it only being posted because of the upcoming holiday season? Once again, I'm only curious because fulfillment is something I'm interested in growing with, and we just got a TL for it, and now I'm hearing news about an ETL for it.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 15, 2021)

It’s probably just a renaming of the GM ETL position, or a separation for high volume stores.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 15, 2021)

Link to reddit discussion, please?


----------



## Jenim12 (Jun 15, 2021)

Interesting... I'm only seeing 3 requisitions posted for it across the entire company so far: "Executive Team Leader Fulfillment"

Looks like it'll roll out to ultra high volume stores to start? Like stores that already have a separate ETL for Inbound Ops and all that?


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jun 15, 2021)

Link to thread:  . It makes sense for some stores to introduce this position since we get anywhere from 2-3k opu units and around 200 sfs a day and we have the same staffing as gm and only have 1 FF TL. In most stores the GM ETL owns GM, Fulfillment, and Inbound which may have been manageable a couple of years ago but going from 5 trucks a week to 10 is too much for one person to deal with the workload and its being rolled out to high volume stores rn with more in the future probably to deal with growing demand.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Jun 15, 2021)

Okay so then i assume not all stores are getting it, at least not for some time now, but I can see this position becoming the norm on a leadership chart in a couple of years. 

I actually never looked at the target job page for the job, but yes, only about 3 or 4 postings in Minnesota stores.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Jun 16, 2021)

My store is getting another team lead (2 total) and an ETL just for fulfillment.  Our online orders are insane.


----------



## Berry (Jun 17, 2021)

While our store is still cutting hours for tm's, they seem to have enough money to add more tl's.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jun 19, 2021)

Berry said:


> While our store is still cutting hours for tm's, they seem to have enough money to add more tl's.


Then those team leads can respond to the register back up calls.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 19, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> Then those team leads can respond to the register back up calls.


No one does anyway. The front end rarely calls cause no one shows.


----------



## ephemerallll (Jun 22, 2021)

We have 2 fulfillment TLs and 1 ETL


----------



## BackupTL (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks like it's a dedicated permanent position, there's internal postings on Workday for the position now. It has a fulfillment-specific job description. Sounds to me it's for SFS high volume stores with FOTLs and probably the new sortation center stores.



> *ALL ABOUT FULFILLMENT*
> 
> Experts of operations, process and efficiency who enable a consistent experience for our guests by ensuring guests get what they want, when they want it, and how they want it. The fulfillment team picks, sorts, preps and packs products safely, efficiently and effectively to deliver convenience and quality for our guests.





> *At Target, we believe in our team members having meaningful experiences that help them build and develop skills for a career. The role of a Fulfillment Executive Team Leader can provide you with the:*
> 
> Knowledge of guest service fundamentals and experience building and managing a guest first culture on your team
> 
> ...





> *As a Fulfillment Executive Team Leader, no two days are ever the same, but a typical day will most likely include the following responsibilities:*
> 
> Lead and create a service culture that prioritizes the guest service experience, model, train, and coach expectations to deliver the service standard
> 
> ...


----------



## JiJi (Jun 27, 2021)

Seconding what BackupTL here said - looks like it's going specifically to high volume stores with sort centers. Interesting.


----------



## Shizle7 (Jun 27, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Looks like it's a dedicated permanent position, there's internal postings on Workday for the position now. It has a fulfillment-specific job description. Sounds to me it's for SFS high volume stores with FOTLs and probably the new sortation center stores.


So, if it’s available in my store, I would see it in Workday?  I would be super interested for my store-we have 1 Fulfillment TL and I often am next in line when she is out/off.  
I would also hope that they would talk to me about this position if it’s available at our store :/


----------



## Boxman (Jun 28, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Looks like it's a dedicated permanent position, there's internal postings on Workday for the position now. It has a fulfillment-specific job description. Sounds to me it's for SFS high volume stores with FOTLs and probably the new sortation center stores.


Where did you find this on Workday?  I didn't know target posted jobs in Workday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 28, 2021)

Boxman said:


> Where did you find this on Workday?  I didn't know target posted jobs in Workday.


Under careers I did see some in my area.


----------



## BackupTL (Jul 2, 2021)

Boxman said:


> Where did you find this on Workday?  I didn't know target posted jobs in Workday.


Yeah pretty much all positions are there. They're not required to post positions that they know they're going to backfill internally (ex. an ETL position being filled by someone on ETL bench or floater) but new positions and ones open to interview are often on it.


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 1, 2022)

What exactly does the Fulfillment ETL do? My co-TL in Fulfillment is interested and there is a rumor we are getting an ETL. Our GM ETL doesn't really do anything for us specifically other than follow up if stuff will be done for 4:30 and ask if we're documenting red INF etc. I feel like the 2 of us do what the ETL should be doing and he said if it's just that he's going to apply for it (since he's basically doing it anyway).

He doesn't have an account here so I said I'd ask. 🙃


----------



## SilentCrow (Jul 2, 2022)

We have 2 FFTLs and 3 GM-ETLs. One of the GM-ETLs owns FF. Many high volume stores in our district do this too. So basically it’s just making it official what we been doing unofficially I guess.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 3, 2022)

lucidtm said:


> What exactly does the Fulfillment ETL do? My co-TL in Fulfillment is interested and there is a rumor we are getting an ETL. Our GM ETL doesn't really do anything for us specifically other than follow up if stuff will be done for 4:30 and ask if we're documenting red INF etc. I feel like the 2 of us do what the ETL should be doing and he said if it's just that he's going to apply for it (since he's basically doing it anyway).
> 
> He doesn't have an account here so I said I'd ask. 🙃


More than likely, you won't be getting an ETL just for Fulfillment (unless your SFS numbers are absurd). Your store will probably just add a 2nd ETL-GM position and assign fulfillment to one of them. At least, that's what happened with us. 

One of our ETL-GMs owns Inbound and half of GM, while the other owns Fulfillment and the other half. Definitely an improvement, but they will likely have GM responsibilities too.


----------

